# A Note to My Rats About Hoarding.



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Dear Super Cute and Sweet Rats,

Please for my sake stop hoarding the most disgusting things in every dark corner of your cage. I'm tired of picking up slimy cold globs of baby food lab blocks and dried fruit. It's gross. I'm not going to take your food. It's safe to leave it in the bowl I promise it will be there tomorrow. 

Sincerely, 
Your Loving Human.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Funny, my rats only hoard lab blocks and some of their treats. Thankfully they eat all the wet goodies.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Rats will be rats!


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

If I leave the baby food as just liquid they will lick it up. If I mix anything with it they hoard it. I like to make gross concoctions and put some echinacea and garlic in there and mix it all up. Oddly enough they seem to like the gross stuff more lol. They won't let me wear gloves to clean out their cage either. They think it's something to attack and while it never hurts I don't want them to get in the habit of attacking my hand. Gloves or no gloves. I love them regardless.


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

My rats are piglets. They clean their plate and beg for more.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

My rats only hoard their regular nugget food and bits of dry pasta, everything else doesn't even last half an hour!


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I can tell they're going to be little hoarders. They'll grab stuff and take it into their igloo. Haha!


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

Mine only hoard lab blocks and my Splinter does't hoard at all.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Eew, I know how you feel. I gave my boys some clam chowder with rice, pasta and lab blocks, and they stashed it in their tube. It was mixed with toilet paper, pancake and rat hair. I found it when I stuck my arm in the tube to get Willy out. I was not impressed.


P.s. never feed your rats clam chowder, it results in soup-poop and baths for all 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't think either of mine hoard...never noticed anything while cleaning


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm so glad my boys only hoard dry stuff - plus I generally let their mix run out overnight so they have to actually eat through their hoards a bit before getting fresh in the morning


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Mine try to hoard but they are such fatties they have to go back and eat it >.> it is mostly dry stuff they really enjoy eating wet stuff [pasta/fruit etc] in there litter box >.<


----------



## bbrats (Jan 21, 2013)

hahah thats hilarious!! my are terrible with hoarding stuff too. They get a lot of out time and since my tiny little apartment is pretty much rat proof i do my homework while they are out. Today's stash of things (always hid behind the curtains) are: pieces of construction paper, a piece of my class notes, noodles from my lunch, the last part of my dinner calzone (that i lost while being unattentive unfortunately), popsicle sticks (only thing on the list that they are allowed to chew on), and a mauled tampon :S They are pretty bad haha.


----------



## OutOfHowMany (Dec 24, 2012)

My littlest loves to hoard. she has a little empty egg carton she uses, hoards her lab blocks or cranberries or strawberries or corn on the cob or whatever she wants in, and then covers it with paper and bits of cloth.

Unfortunately for her my oldest is a fatty and knows where she hides it. So while Gizka isn't looking, Nerf's demolishing the stash!


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

Theyre too cute. it's gross picking up their wet mess but i smile afterwards cause its cute.  ive been battling with them taking shredded.paper and scrap cloth from their dig box and putting it in their hammock. i gave up after the third time moving it back to the dig box. i love all these cute hoarding stories.


----------



## neash98 (Jun 27, 2012)

my rats dont but my brothers rats do! alot!! lol xx


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

My rat Adeline was awful at this. Always hid treats and good under her nest, same spot, and under we would always see a mountain of goodies.
I moved her food bowl next to her nest (ok, in her nest) and problem solved.
She knocked it Down to the first floor a week ago and I've since left it there, and no more hoarding.
My rats also also in their litter box so maybe they are just special


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

*pee


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratty859 (Dec 15, 2012)

bbrats said:


> hahah thats hilarious!! my are terrible with hoarding stuff too. They get a lot of out time and since my tiny little apartment is pretty much rat proof i do my homework while they are out. Today's stash of things (always hid behind the curtains) are: pieces of construction paper, a piece of my class notes, noodles from my lunch, the last part of my dinner calzone (that i lost while being unattentive unfortunately), popsicle sticks (only thing on the list that they are allowed to chew on), and a mauled tampon :S They are pretty bad haha.


Wow.. I'm sure the lady product was new, but I got an awful mental image of one of my rats doing that with a used one.. I can imagine the mess... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

